# Officer Down: Galen Herren - [Monroe County, New York]



## kwflatbed

*N.Y. Deputy killed in head-on crash*

*Officer Down: Galen Herren* - [Monroe County, New York]










*Biographical Info*

*Additional Info:* Deputy Herren had been with the Monroe County Sheriff's Department for four months.

*Incident Details*

*Cause of Death:* Deputy Herren was killed in a head-on collision while driving to work. *Date of Incident: *December 3, 2005

http://rnews.com/

Monroe County Sheriff's deputies are investigating a deadly car crash that killed two people including one of their own. The deputy was identified as Galen Herren, who had been with the department only 4 months. 
The accident occurred around 8:45 p.m. Saturday on southbound Route 590 at Monroe Avenue in Brighton. Police say Herren was driving to work when a woman driving the wrong way hit Herren's car head-on near the Monroe Avenue exit.

Both Deputy Herren and the other driver died. The other driver's name has not yet been released. Herren previously worked security at Nazareth College and with the New York State Park Police.

Full Story:








Deputy, nurse-in-training died on I-590.Medical Condition Cause Of Crash?
by Rocco Vertuccio
Published Dec 05, 2005

Investigators now say the woman who crashed into a Monroe County sheriff's deputy Saturday, had been driving the wrong way for quite awhile, and a medical condition could be a possible cause of the crash.

The accident happened on Interstate 590 between the Monroe Avenue and Winton Road exits. Galen Herren, 39, was going to work when the accident happened. He had been a deputy for only four months. Jayne Miner, 36, of Honeoye Falls also died in the crash.

Investigators say Miner got on Interstate 390 from East Henrietta Road. She was going north in the southbound lane, eventually ending up on Interstate 590. They say she drove about four miles before she crashed into Herren.

Miner's father told RNews she had type two diabetes. Investigators say that a medical condition is a possible factor in the accident. They did not find any signs that alcohol was involved, but they have not ruled that out.

"There was potential medical complications that may have impacted this. There were no real signs of alcohol involvement," says Monroe County Sheriff Patrick O'Flynn.

Miner was a patient care technician at Strong Memorial Hospital. She had been there for about two years. She was also going to nursing school at Genesee Community College.

Investigators could get more answers when autopsy results are released later this week. Calling hours for Galen Herren are Thursday from 1:00pm to 3:00pm and 6:00pm to 8:00pm at the Richard Keenan Funeral Home in Fairport. His funeral is Friday at the St. John Church of Rochester in Fairport at 10:00am.


----------

